#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  You know about Colombo but Negombo?????

## Medusa

Colombo is the Sri lanka's best City. We all fully know about Colombo. But Negombo, :beach side:  rarely some of are known about this place. Do anyone visit to Negombo?
what is your favorite place in there? My one is the beaches, Awww it's fantastic you can't ever seen like this beaches. :Smile: 

Here's a glimpse about Negombo. Have a look on it. 

Share your experience about Negombo!!! :Big Grin:

----------

